# Recordings of Kodaly Cello Sonata Op. 8?



## randodog

Having listened to the 1970 Starker, Lluís Claret, and Jerry Grossman recordings of this, I am curious if anyone can recommend any other excellent interpretations. 

Thanks!


----------



## Knorf

randodog said:


> Having listened to the 1970 Starker, Lluís Claret, and Jerry Grossman recordings of this, I am curious if anyone can recommend any other excellent interpretations.
> 
> Thanks!


Here's one that's off the beaten path, but that I quite like. It's a really interesting disc of various unaccompanied pieces, on the theme of sounding quasi improvised.

https://music.apple.com/us/album/off-the-cuff/901605087


----------



## Dirge

I favor the live 1959 Fournier recording on Praga, which I believe is the one on this YouTube video: 




It's a ripsnorting affair that captures the "aristocrat of cellists" at his most driven and intense.


----------



## Simplicissimus

If you like Pierre Fournier, who’s especially famous for playing in a trio with Arthur Rubinstein and Henryk Szeryng, there is a live recording from a recital of his in 1958. I don’t own the CD, but I’ve seen it; it’s on the Orfeo d’Or label. I have a couple of their CDs, which are very nicely done digital remasterings. Top quality. You can also see Fournier play Kodály on Youtube.


----------



## randodog

Dirge said:


> I favor the live 1959 Fournier recording on Praga, which I believe is the one on this YouTube video:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a ripsnorting affair that captures the "aristocrat of cellists" at his most driven and intense.


I have listened to the Fournier Bach cello suites, and look forward to hearing his performance of the Kodaly.


----------



## fluteman

randodog said:


> I have listened to the Fournier Bach cello suites, and look forward to hearing his performance of the Kodaly.


Same here. Fournier's Bach suites are among my favorites, and his Beethoven sonatas with Gulda are also outstanding. Of course, Starker knew and worked with Kodaly and his recording is widely respected, I think with good reason.


----------



## flamencosketches

I heard a really good one by Janos Starker in mono, from the '50s I believe. Does anyone know what I'm talking about? I want it on CD but I haven't had much luck. The Kodály Cello Sonata is a killer work! I really enjoyed it.


----------



## jegreenwood

A recent purchase to fill a hole in my collection. I had heard him in concert with Schiff doing Haydn (trios) and Beethoven (sonatas). I was impressed.

I've enjoyed his performances on these discs but have nothing to with which to compare them.

Actually, I also have a disc of his performances of Vivaldi concertos.


----------



## perdido34

flamencosketches said:


> I heard a really good one by Janos Starker in mono, from the '50s I believe. Does anyone know what I'm talking about? I want it on CD but I haven't had much luck. The Kodály Cello Sonata is a killer work! I really enjoyed it.


I think Starker recorded the sonata three times: First for Period (mono), then for EMI (mono), and finally in stereo for Delos. And there is an AMAZING video on YouTube of Starker performing the sonata in Japan.


----------



## randodog

jegreenwood said:


> View attachment 137314
> 
> 
> A recent purchase to fill a hole in my collection. I had heard him in concert with Schiff doing Haydn (trios) and Beethoven (sonatas). I was impressed.


This is one of the versions I am seeking as Perényi studied with Kodály; did you order somewhere online?


----------



## randodog

perdido34 said:


> I think Starker recorded the sonata three times: First for Period (mono), then for EMI (mono), and finally in stereo for Delos. And there is an AMAZING video on YouTube of Starker performing the sonata in Japan.


From Wikipedia:

"János Starker first played it for Kodály at the age of 15, in 1939, then again in 1967 shortly before the composer's death. Kodály told Starker: "If you correct the ritard in the third movement, it will be the Bible performance".[5] Starker recorded it four times (1948, 1950, 1956 and 1970), the 1948 78-rpm recording winning a Grand Prix du Disque.[5]"

I have to be careful with this piece: when I listen to it, afterwards I can't get it out of my mind. So powerful!


----------



## flamencosketches

Is the Cello Sonata Kodály's greatest work? Or is it merely the greatest unaccompanied cello piece since Bach?


----------



## Knorf

I see that the Ruth Boden recording I linked above hasn't garnered a ton of interest here, I assume because she's not a famous name like Fournier or Starker. But this album is really worth hearing, especially for the other unaccompanied rep. on that disc. Recommended!
https://music.apple.com/us/album/off-the-cuff/901605087


----------



## jegreenwood

flamencosketches said:


> Is the Cello Sonata Kodály's greatest work? Or is it merely the greatest unaccompanied cello piece since Bach?


Britten gives him a run for his money. But there are other pieces that are quite wonderful - the Duo for Violin and Cello, for example.


----------



## jegreenwood

randodog said:


> This is one of the versions I am seeking as Perényi studied with Kodály; did you order somewhere online?


A download (CD quality) from Presto.


----------



## randodog

flamencosketches said:


> Is the Cello Sonata Kodály's greatest work? Or is it merely the greatest unaccompanied cello piece since Bach?


Perhaps one of the greatest pieces for any unaccompanied instrument...?


----------



## cougarjuno

I've had this recording for many years and it is phenomenal. A critical favorite.


----------

